# Veterans Day



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

World War I - known at the time as "The Great War" - officially ended when the Treaty of Versailles was signed on June 28, 1919, in the Palace of Versailles outside the town of Versailles, France. However, fighting ceased seven months earlier when an armistice, or temporary cessation of hostilities, between the Allied nations and Germany went into effect on the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month. For that reason, November 11, 1918, is generally regarded as the end of "the war to end all wars."

*In Flanders Fields*

By: Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae, MD (1872-191
Canadian Army

IN FLANDERS FIELDS the poppies blow
Between the crosses row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow, 
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.​


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

It's also my mother's birthday.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In March, 2007 I had a chance to visit some of the WWI battlefields in Flanders, Belgium. Here are a few photos from that trip.

An entry to a trench.










After the war, they quickly buried all the trenches because no one wanted to be reminded of them. Now there are efforts underway to excavate and restore a few of them. This one is just outside the city of Ypres.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tyne Cot Cemetery and Memorial, with a poppy wreath at the Memorial. This was the site of the Battle of Passchendaele, with close to 500,000 soldiers killed in a six month period. This is a British cemetery.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A grave, at another cemetery (not Tyne Cot).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Menin Gate in Ypres.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We also visited a German cemetery, which was very different from the British, American, and Canadian ones. The sculpture is by a famous artist, but I am blanking on the name right now.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The city of Ypres was totally destroyed during the war. Winston Churchill wanted to leave it that way, as an "enduring memorial to freedom" but the people of the city had other ideas. It has been totally rebuilt, down to the last brick, to look exactly the way it did through the centuries.

In the middle of the city is the Cloth Hall. Building of the original began in 1200. This is the "new" Cloth Hall, finally finished in 1962. It is the home to a Peace Museum, "In Flanders Fields."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your terrific photos with us, Leslie.


*All Quiet on the Western Front*









Click the below link to request All Quiet on the Western Front for your Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0449213943?ie=UTF8&a=0449213943

Anyone else have a favorite war or peace book?

JH

And let's be sure to wish happy birthday to Bacardi Jim's mother.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Not WWI, but a family favorite . That's my dad in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to say THANK YOU to all have served. My father was in the Air Force for 30 years and served in Vietnam. Chris was in the Air Force as well and served in Panama during Operation Just Cause in 1989. I have a deep respect and heartfelt appreciation for the men and women who put their lives on the line for our country and our freedom.

July 4, 2007 Chris and I went to DC and visited Arlington National cemetary. If you have never been there and get the opportunity to go, I recommend it. The sheer size and number of graves there gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

On that same trip to Europe (March, 2007) I visited the American Military Cemetery in Lorraine, France, and saw my husband's uncle's grave. I am the first person in the family to ever visit Uncle Eddie's grave...I thought it was about time. It was very moving. This cemetery is larger than the one at Normandy (D-Day).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's the cemetery and the Memorial. My hostess was my friend from Germany. She was a little overcome at the size of the cemetery. I am not quite sure what she expected but I guess it wasn't 10,000+ graves.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not WWI, but a family favorite . That's my dad in the upper left hand corner.


Your father's picture on the cover makes it worth reading, Leslie. Thanks for sharing that with us.

Korea is a forgotten war with many forgotten heroes, but we have Veterans Day so that the rest of us don't forget.

*The Red Badge of Courage* 
by Stephen Crane

Only 50 cents with instant delivery to your Kindle










​


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

"an armistice, or temporary cessation of hostilities, between the Allied nations and Germany went into effect on the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month"

Interesting - in Germany Nov 11 at 11:11am Fasching starts, which is the party season that continues until Ash Wednesday.

===============
As a vet, I may I say that I can think of no greater honor than to be entrusted with the peace and safety of our great nation. So on behalf all vets, thank you for your trust. And to those now serving - thank you, and God bless and protect you.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Interesting - in Germany Nov 11 at 11:11am Fasching starts, which is the party season that continues until Ash Wednesday.


I think "elften elften elf uhr elf" is much older so it is likely to be only a coincidence, but you've piqued my curiosity so I'll look around and if I discover something, I'll send you a PM.

JH


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks Leslie for sharing your wonderful pics. I requested the Kindle edition on the book with your dad on it 

Many thanks to those who serve and who have served our great Country *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Thanks Leslie for sharing your wonderful pics. I requested the Kindle edition on the book with your dad on it
> 
> Many thanks to those who serve and who have served our great Country *


Yes, Leslie thanks... My father-in-law served in Korea, too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

In addition to FearNot, how many other veterans do we have here?

I know WestPointer1968 is and I remember somebody else mentioning that they were in the Army. Was it Cush?

Was (or is) Sailor really a sailor?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> In addition to FearNot, how many other veterans do we have here?
> 
> I know WestPointer1968 is and I remember somebody else mentioning that they were in the Army. Was it Cush?
> 
> Was (or is) Sailor really a sailor?


Kellyoz was/is in the Navy (may be close to retiring or just retired, not sure). I think he talked about it in his intro/hi post.

Ann Von Hagel wrote something about her husband. Not sure if she was in the service herself. I know he was stationed in Hawaii and she loved it there.

L


----------



## kellyoz (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for taking the time to honor those who have served and are presently serving in the Armed Forces! I'm currently in the U.S. Navy and have been for almost 18 years now (wow...where did the time go?!) As often as we are honored/remembered for our service, it's the family and friends that support us in our global endeavors that should also be remembered on this day!

Very Respectfully,
ET1(SW/AW/SCW) K.A. Orozco, USN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Ann Von Hagel wrote something about her husband. Not sure if she was in the service herself. I know he was stationed in Hawaii and she loved it there.
> 
> L


Yep. Hubby retired after 18 years in the Navy. I was in for a couple years before our son was born. Our best friends are an Air Force family -- we don't hold it against them. He's retired after 20+ years and their son is a 2nd Lt.

'Course, here in Northern VA, every 3rd person you meet is either in the service, retired, or related to someone who is.

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

kellyoz said:


> I'm currently in the U.S. Navy and have been for almost 18 years now (wow...where did the time go?!) As often as we are honored/remembered for our service, it's the family and friends that support us in our global endeavors that should also be remembered on this day!


Hello Petty officer Orozco,

I asked about vets and forgot about serving members. You see what happens when one gets really old?

I was trained as an ET on Treasure Island in about 1961 when everything aboard ship ran on vacuum tubes, the decks of surface vessels bristled with big, powder-fired guns and subs ran on diesel fuel. After I left the navy, I did a hitch in the cavalry - but in a tank not on a horse. I'm not that old. Seems like only yesterday.

Thank you for your service and for your post.

Jeff


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Someone mentioned the Korean War earlier and I do also think it is a forgotten war. I myself never really....was aware of what happened. It was when I was 15 and watched the movie, Tae Guk Gi (actually made by Korea) or also known as 'Brotherhood' in English. I highly recommend it to everyone. I watch it every Veteran's Day. I have never been so emotionally pulled to a movie. Here's the summary:
In 1950, in South Korea, the shoe-shiner Jin-tae Lee and his eighteen years old student brother Jin-seok Lee form a poor but happy family with their mother, Jin-tae's fiancé Young-shin Kim and her young sisters. Jin-tae and his mother are tough workers, who sacrifice themselves to send Jin-seok to the university. When North Korea invades the South, the family escapes to a relative's house in the country, but along their journey, Jin-seok is forced to join the army to fight in the front, and Jin-tae enlists too to protect his young brother. The commander promises Jin-tae that if he gets a medal he would release his brother, and Jin-tae becomes the braver soldier in the company. Along the bloody war between brothers, the relationship of Jin-seok with his older brother deteriorates leading to a dramatic and tragic end.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

This time last year I was in Kuwait (Air Force). Man I wish I had my Kindle then...although I have to thank all the nice people who donated books. The Library and the Chapel had shelves of donated books they were giving away. I think I may have gone crazy without those!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Chad.

Do you recall who organized the book donations?

Thank you for your service to our country,

Jeff


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That's funny there was no advertisement or acknowledgment, they were just there with a "please take me" sign.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me nose around. There may be a way to get some Kindles into the Exchange libraries so that publishers and authors could donate books. Failing at that, maybe just eBooks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bump.

Anybody know about free books for GI's?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

kellyoz said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to honor those who have served and are presently serving in the Armed Forces! I'm currently in the U.S. Navy and have been for almost 18 years now (wow...where did the time go?!) As often as we are honored/remembered for our service, it's the family and friends that support us in our global endeavors that should also be remembered on this day!
> 
> ...


Thank you kellyoz for your service. I will add you in my Prayer Book if you wouldn't mind some prayers for yourself?


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeff said:


> In addition to FearNot, how many other veterans do we have here?
> 
> Was (or is) Sailor really a sailor?


Sorry everyone, I missed Veterins Day with all of you...my server was down and I couldn't get online.

No, Sailor is not a Military Sailor...just a hoovercraft that likes to fly along the water...weeeeee, love it!!! We call it MUDD DUCK. 2 D's for Double Dirty.

My Grandfather/Army/Purple Heart, Father/Army Special Forces Italy, Uncle/Navy, BIL/Marines, and lastly BIL/Navy were all in the service, so I know what it is like for our service people to be fighting for our country and I have a special place in my daily prayers for them...just something I am called on to do.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found this thread. My bosses were kind enough to give me Veterans Day off.

I too am in the military--lieutenant in the Army National Guard. Spent 11 years enlisted and NCO ranks before I took the plunge, went to officer school and crossed over to get my commission.

When I was in Iraq there was a great organization that sent me tons of books. I specifically requested classics as that is mostly what I read. They post requests and then hook up those soldiers with donors. The name and website of the organization was http://www.booksforsoldiers.com/

They really are worthwhile. I recommend everyone look into helping them out--especially during this time of year.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thomashton said:


> When I was in Iraq there was a great organization that sent me tons of books. I specifically requested classics as that is mostly what I read. They post requests and then hook up those soldiers with donors. The name and website of the organization was http://www.booksforsoldiers.com


Thank you for the link and for your service.

For anyone interested in supporting our troops during the holiday season, this might be very interesting.

*Books For Soldiers*

They have a forum on the site but they require a notarized application before you can volunteer which is something of a pain in the neck.

JH


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

thomashton said:


> I just found this thread. My bosses were kind enough to give me Veterans Day off.
> 
> I too am in the military--lieutenant in the Army National Guard. Spent 11 years enlisted and NCO ranks before I took the plunge, went to officer school and crossed over to get my commission.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this link, Lieutenant QuarterMaster Tom, I just signed up and it looks like something I would love to do. Hope your weekend training went well. Glad you got Veterens Day off for some R and R. Got you in my prayers...and those around you.

sailor/Diane


----------

